# How many of you do bite work with your own dog?



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

I mean bite work in prey with perhaps minor pressure (whip, stick, clatter stick) but not in defense or true aggression.

Is it a good way to work through issues with your own dog or is it a bad idea?


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

25 views and no one has an opinion?

I don't currently do this but I'm curious as to how many people do.

We just about all do drive work with a tug right? Is it a bad idea to do drive work at home with a bite pillow? A sleeve?


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

I get my dog (Boxer) as spun up (flank him til he can't see straight) as I can and then throw him in the house. Sort of a game to see if I can get past him into the house or not. No equipment as that wouldn't be fair... He wins some, I win some. We both get stitches and play again... Sort of like the pink panther with Cato and Inspector Cluseau...


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Ben Colbert said:


> I mean bite work in prey with perhaps minor pressure (whip, stick, clatter stick) but not in defense or true aggression.
> 
> Is it a good way to work through issues with your own dog or is it a bad idea?


are you working with a club or not?


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah, I work with a club.

This thread isn't specifically for me. I'm mostly curious what everyone else does.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Dave Colborn said:


> I get my dog (Boxer) as spun up (flank him til he can't see straight) as I can and then throw him in the house. Sort of a game to see if I can get past him into the house or not. No equipment as that wouldn't be fair... He wins some, I win some. We both get stitches and play again... Sort of like the pink panther with Cato and Inspector Cluseau...


 
8-[:-o8-[:-o


----------



## 2170 (Jan 10, 2008)

I dont think I have ever had a dog I didnt do bite work with. I trained and certified my first MWD by teaching him to bite me. I made it a game as I do with all my dogs. I let then understand the game of the bite. Sometimes i Feel the dog can get more comfortable doing this with someone he trusts. Its hard to explain. I dont put a lot of pressure on them but I do put pressre. I have also tought some of my dogs the bark and hold on me. Now the first time you throw a decoy in the mix and tell the dog to watchem dont be suprised when he turns around and starts barking at you. Their are some dogs I would not do this with, for example a Dog that I bought as an older dog. I would only do this with dogs I have raised or a soft dog that doesnt really have TRUE aggression. All of my Mals I have done this with are dogs I have raised as a puppy. I think its a lot of fun to do and you can learn alot about your dog


----------



## Ron Davidson (Mar 5, 2009)

I absolutely do it. You can get a lot more work in this way. I have had dogs that do not bite me as well as they do other decoys. I shy away from working this type of dog, but as long as I don't think it's setting him back..... 
If taught the right way it shouldn't be a big deal for the dog. Nothing serious though. Just for better entries and/or grip development.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

*How many of you do bite work with your own dog?*

*How many times has this been asked? *

*Search*


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Edward Egan said:


> *How many of you do bite work with your own dog?*
> 
> *How many times has this been asked? *
> 
> *Search*


 HEY EDWARD WINS! And it's a stupid idea!


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

Why is it a stupid idea?


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

You're asking a dog to do bite work *on* you, regardless of being in prey or defense, it's still a biting/fighting action. This* IS* a challenge to *YOUR* pack position. My dogs *NEVER* question the CEO...never!

Now just playing with a tug as a reward tool for ND or OB is different. This is a rewarding and bonding time and event. Doing protection training on your own dog is a rookie/backyard training thing <IMO> and is not often done by those who know better. Let me go deeper...

Taking a one time bite on your dog to show a decoy trainee how to catch is one thing, but stick hits is something that you are doing to put the dog in defense/fight drive. Why ask your dog to come against you and your pack position? My bond with my dogs is one of trust and respect...all good things and "bad" things come from my leadership position. 

There is a big, BIG difference in reward tool/toy biting and playing...and a bigger difference in having the dog go against pack leadership. If you have kids, would you ask the child to touch a hot burner to "teach" them not to touch the kitchen stove? I hope not. Teaching the dog to bite in any format should ONLY be done by a decoy/helper...my spin now it's grass cutting time!


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

The first Schutzhund trainer that I worked with did all of his dogs' bite work himself. When I asked him if it ever caused any confusion for the dog or anything he said no. I don't train with this guy anymore and didn't stay with him for long anyhow so take it as you will.


----------

